# Previous import turbo owner.... Talk me into a 05' GTO



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello all, I am currently looking to buy a newer and nicer vehicle. I come from Having a turbo 500rwhp lexus sc300, 600rwhp mr2 turbo, and 350rwhp 240sx. But i want a v8 monster. Coming from the import cars what am i to expect from teh 05 gto. I want the ls2 so the 05 is a must. I will drive it stock for awhile but then i will modify it. What can i expect, I already heard that the weight of the car is a bit ehhh... and as well as stock shifter. And the biggest tire size? 245? thats crazy, but i like the styling and interior. Anyone on here a previous "import" owner? All opinions are welcome as well as common problems with the car. 


Thanks in advance, 
-ap

BTW: If i do get one, expect lots of custom fabbed parts  I love bringing performance to new communitys.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

My understanding that the LS2 has a higher compression ratio and is less forgiving of FI and NO2. If you are into custom, then it doesn't really matter what you start with, you can make it what you want. A little nip here and a little tuck there and I'm sure you can get some 355's under the rear end. Just be sure to do a search for what you want to do as someone has likely already done it. Usually not much new under the sun.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

IMO you can get 500 rwhp from an LS2 easily and with decent reliability. Going to 600 you will lose some of the reliability unless you do the bottom end. Then think big $$$ and going for something like 750 to 800 rwhp. The connecting rods in the LSx engines are the weak link and they won't survive a lot of boost. 
There are some things you can do to lower the weight, but you aren't going o get it below 3300-3400 without really reducing the comfort level of the car and it everyday driveability.
Why get the GTO? It has a perfect mixture of blend in with the traffic and yet to those in the know stands out in the crowd. You won't see yourself coming at you every other block. It's easy to get parts to make the car what you want, and stock it's still a blast. 
I'm going to guess that you are also considering a 350Z or an Infiniti G35 coupe based on your previous cars. There are a couple of threads here talking about those cars and how they compare to the GTO. You are going to be looking at extensive mods to get one of those cars to the LS2's performance level. To get the GTO to handle like the 350Z you'll probably spend less than you would to get the 350Z to be as fast as the GTO. 
Just some thoughts. Choose wisely grasshopper.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

It is a car that is easier/cheaper to mod but hard to find parts and you won't have to see one at every corner


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

The Stock Aluminum LS2 in my experience tops out at about 650rwhp before blowing

So you can easily be at the same power you were at before,
If you want to go the Turbo route again there's three major turbo Kits for the GOATS

STS http://www.ststurbo.com/pontiac_gto_6_0l
APS http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm
Gen TT from Australia http://www.ls1turbo.com.au/
Later Iron Block 408 Maybe? and you'll be well over 600RWHP in the GOAT

weight issue is covered with power Given, I pull on my Brother(04STi) and Causin(94)Supra all day and I'm a Big guy 6'3" 305lbs. and my car is stock

Tire issue Varies what you do some people have gotten away with running 305s in the rear, but mostly 275s

Shifter is an easy fix with a GMM Ripshifter


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the replies. so the power output between the 2 doesn't matter? and i would build my own "kit". and prolly peice together my own fuel system and tune with it with one of them programmer.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Obvioulsy, you'll find it is easy to make nice power- especially if you make your own turbo kit- with a V8. I still think "bang for the buck" goes to the Turbo Imports- weight alone helps. I have always owned and built Talons, I still think they are one of the most potent (per dollar) cars you can get . A bunch of us went to the track one night and with my Procharged 05 GTO (car did 474/413 to the wheels), I was only trapping 110. I had a friend with a turbo integra running a severely traction limited [email protected] and another friend had his Talon with a 160k mile non-shifting trans that ran [email protected] Both cars have about the extent of mods that the Procharger kit cost me .

I have since put an alky kit on since my IAT's are insane with this kit (they put the damn filter right next to the burning hot blower!!) and am working on making a cold air intake pipe to get the filter out of the engine bay- that will help a lot and I'll be retuning it for more timing/less fuel since I have the alky on it now. It should run much better then, but I still highly doubt 122 mph traps that were fairly easily achieved with those cars are even remotely possible without a lot more work. Heh- even with the Procharger, my buddies talon just flat out ass-rapes the GTO from 60-140 (where we let off). I may take him from 140 on due to gearing, but it was still pretty ugly lol. I want to say "that's ok because this winter I'll be making some changes and I'll show him", but that is hard to bring myself to say beacause in my experience, it shouldn't take that much to get the car fast enough to beat a slightly modded talon (still has the stock 120k mile motor and head!). Besides, he is making a bunch of changes too lol.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I should add- this is where the drag racers come in and say you can run 11.xx with bolt ons- but the MPH is weak, I would rather run an ok et with a wicked MPH- that shows the cars power and when you drive it daily, you feel the power- you don't drive it daily on slicks launching it at every light.

Either way- the LSx engine has a ton of potential no matter what the chassis- we just have a ~600 pound handicap .
Joe


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

For those who want to make a custom intake try this website they have the 
parts you need.


http://intakehoses.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=I


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh definately, I just worry about the severe weigth disadvantage, But i def love the interior, vs all the other cars i have owned, I am planning to keep my mr2 so i will still have that car that traps 135+, just want my dailt driver to beat up on some kiddies if they try to get frisky, don't want to have to run home and jump into a "faster" car. heheh the mr2 sits on 275/50/15's and cuts 1.41 60's with the drag radials. But everyone loves the car? I will just have to go test drive one to make a full decision, right now i am trying not to love teh new styyling and save some cash and buy an 04. but for 05's going for 21-22k in florida its hard to pass up.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Where are you located anyway? I have been in the turbo scene for a while (www.joepmbc.com), just wondering if I've met you before?
Joe


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

i am from florida. i have heard of your stuff. in all honesty since you had a talon, my choice is 05 gto vs 03-04 mitsu evo. What would you get?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My '05 is pulling just under 500whp on a regular pulley Maggie and LT's.......no cams, etc. I've got around $30K in mods so far and am about done in that respect. There is only so much you can do before having to go into the motor which I'm not going to do.

JET


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

It all depends honestly. The GTO is a sweet car to daily drive- comfortable, fast on the highway, etc. where the Evo is kind of boy-ricer looking. As for potential, yes- the LS2 has tons, but the Evo can run 11's for a hell of a lot less than the GTO can (unless you want nitrous which is fine- but I am talking 11's as-is, where-is kind of thing). There is a local guy with a high 700 whp evo that is daily driven (with the boost turned down on pump gas). Don't know what he runs, he is kind of quiet about it- but it is single digits .

If I were going for a quick car that with a few well placed mods is a brutal street car, I would probably go Evo. I wanted the GTO for the LS2 and comfort- against the advice of pretty much every one I know. They still tell me I was stupid for getting the car- they all say "nice daily driver, but too heavy, slow and IRS" lol. It depends on your goals. I wasn't looking for a drag car, just a fun, fast comfortable car. "nice daily driver" fits the GTO best, plus it isn't a common car and it has that aura of being a semi-collectable muscle car to it- drive it all week, clean it up and go to the car cruise night on Friday and get a bunch of oohs and ahhs .

If budget isn't an issue, get the GTO, build a stout motor for it and boost the snot out of it- you'll have a 700whp+ daily driver . The only downside is the rear IMHO. There are parts out there to strengthen it, but they are retardly expensive compared to a solid axle rear and still not as strong once done. If I go much further power wise, once I start to break parts, I'll go solid axle before upgrading the IRS only to have "moderate" strength.

Overall- I don't know, tough call. Like I said, really depends on your goals.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> My '05 is pulling just under 500whp on a regular pulley Maggie and LT's.......no cams, etc. I've got around $30K in mods so far and am about done in that respect. There is only so much you can do before having to go into the motor which I'm not going to do.
> 
> JET



$30K in MODS?? I hope you mean including mods? As for having to tear into the motor to go much further- that is why it is a tough call- the Mitsu will handle well into the 500's on the stock motor and is quite a bit lighter, but once built- a turbo V8 is a monster . It is just the first round of mods to get in the 500 whp range is cheaper on an Evo than the GTO if you know what you're doing.

Like I said, I did 474 with a Procharger and stock everything else, but I plan to keep going until it pops, then build a decent motor and may even ditch the blower and go turbo if the budget allows at that point.
Joe


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

yea, i thinking what the hell and go gto. i am known for building relaible high hp stock block cars, so teh ls2 should be no different.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

turbodude said:


> yea, i thinking what the hell and go gto. i am known for building relaible high hp stock block cars, so teh ls2 should be no different.



Heh- same here- not that it was insane power, but I got a Mazdaspeed Protege to do 263 to the wheels on the stock, untouched motor, turbo, FMIC, etc.- everyone else was blowing up after the 220 mark .

I went with the GTO because I really like the car overall and it has the LS2 (even the LS1 would suffice for what I will eventually be doing with the car  ), you really can't go wrong with it if you know what you're doing. The LSX motors are very potent though and in the right hands can be pretty brutal. You'll learn to hate wheel hop though! I have never had a car wheel hop like this damn thing and I have had cars that I thought were bad in the past! Wheel hop in any other car is an understatement after driving the GTO for a while lol. There are some suspension mods that some people claim help, others claim made it worse, so who knows. Gotta be careful though- every vendor uses the "prevent wheel hop" marketing edge with parts.

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide- can't go wrong with either car.
Joe


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

There were many changes between the first year 04's and the subsequent (and very similar) 05/06's. Spend the extra and get an 05. Higher compression, yeah, but you'll probably wind up swapping heads anyway. That is, unless this becomes the first car you ever left alone!!! The slickest major power adder is the magnacharger. Easy and clean install and good power gains. From a theoretical standpont, the manual trans cars have better gearing, but according the the factory brochure, the automatics are a hair quicker at the 1320. I've had several 930's and a have a heavily modded SER-V that gets flogged regularly at the local SCCA Sunday fun runs. I find the GTO is just plain fun to drive. More power would be nice (and will be forthcoming), but the car is an amazing package as delivered. My favorite thing is the chassis stiffness. It is not at all like anything GM ever built. The car is very monolithic feeling, does not stand out, has a back seat, a trunk and is remarkably inexpensive for the technology that it has. I, for one, am glad they don't build 'em like they used to...........


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

yea i hear you guys, this car will definately be "touched"  I am not too much of a 1320 racer when it comes to cars of this size. I honestly want raw mph power. IE. 50-150. I won't be drag racing it, because i have one of those cars already. But i def do like to do highway sprints.  Thanks for all the input keep it coming.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

turbodude said:


> yea i hear you guys, this car will definately be "touched"  I am not too much of a 1320 racer when it comes to cars of this size. I honestly want raw mph power. IE. 50-150. I won't be drag racing it, because i have one of those cars already. But i def do like to do highway sprints.  Thanks for all the input keep it coming.



You sound like me with what you want out of the car. I think the GTO is a better choice than the Evo for your goals. At that speed, you are kind of past the disadvantage of the weight. I have had mine to 167 and it was still pulling like a mother .
Joe


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

awesome thats what i want to hear. I mean down here and florida they are crazy cheap.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, coming from the world of Saab, who's been turbocharging their cars since 1978, I can say I have an affinity for both the small displacement turbo, as well as the ground-pounder of my GTO. Love 'em both. They're both fun as hell to drive, but very, very different. Both get looks, but from very different crowds. 

However what I really love about the GTO is the very european feel -- my alternatives were Audi RS-4, Porsche Caymen or 911, or yet another Saab. 

The price/performance equation was what sold it for me. The cheapest of that bunch was still 10 grand over the GTO, and 150 hp less. The Audi was over twice the price of the Goat, but only had 20 more HP. And Porsche, well, they're prices are stratospheric, granted the build quality is next to impossible to match.

I still have two "classic" Saab 900's, and probably won't ever get rid of them. But it's also clear to me that the GTO won't be leaving the stable either. Like I said, love turbo's, but love the "no replacement for displacement" mentality of the GTO just as much. I drive either when the mood strikes...

Oh, and btw, this is coming from the president of the D.C. area Saab Owner's Club, WASSAAB. :lol: 

Jim Miller

'06 M6, Phantom Black, 18" wheels
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon
'93 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition #116 of 325, heavily modified
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible, presently undergoing restoration


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Jimbo- stupid question- is the classic 900 a RWD? I have a NG 900 for the wife to drive to work (she got tired of her Crossfire getting dings) and never really thought about the classic's configuration.
Joe


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Hey Jimbo- stupid question- is the classic 900 a RWD? I have a NG 900 for the wife to drive to work (she got tired of her Crossfire getting dings) and never really thought about the classic's configuration.
> Joe


FWD, and has been ever since they're first 2 cyl, 2-stroke 25 hp car in 1947.

Only the Saabaru 9-2x or the ChevroSaab 9-7X are AWD.

Oh, and :cheers on the NG900. Sold mine for the Goat... Miss that car, but not too much now that I've had the beast for a while... :lol: 

Jim M.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I realyy like some sabbs but could never really see myself in one don't know why though.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Which is why I tend to go for the older ones. Edgier, and when they actually were performance cars... They actually used to race/rally back in the day...

The last of the real performance Slabs were Viggen variants of the 9-3 -- sort of Saab's "GTO" (Viggen) to it's "Tempest" (9-3).

Jim M.


----------



## GIBBY (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Turbo Dude I Recently Picked Up An 06 Gto And Over At The Dealer Ship They Had One That Was Pushing 540 Hp .
The Car Was Programed To Run On Race Gas Had An Inner Cooled Magnacharger W/ 8 Lbs Of Boost And Full Length Headers Along W/ A Magna Flow Cat Back System ,the Car Was 6 Speed And I Do Not Know If It Was Flywheel Power Or Rear Wheel .i Do Know The Work Was Not Done There But You Can Probably Contact The Dealership For More Info Scott Pontiac And Gmc In El Monte California.
Good Luck Keep Me Posted On Your Toys Adventures. Me Personally I Like To Go Fast For Long Periods Of Time On A Long Open Road. Any Ideas?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GIBBY said:


> Me Personally I Like To Go Fast For Long Periods Of Time On A Long Open Road. Any Ideas?


Me too!! mo speed!!!!


----------



## kywhitelightning (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm with you turbodude. I have an import and will be looking into getting a GTO. Not giving up on my import, just looking to expand my garage. I'd like to put 800 to the ground and wondering what tuning options there are for these cars? IE piggyback, standalone, or flash tuning.

Turbocharging is a must. I love the dynamic feel.

Jeff


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

Go drive one and you'll be sold. In the past couple of years in between domestic muscle I've had three Evo's (03 VIII, 04 RS, 06 RS) and a WRX. The turbo imports are great fun but day in and day out the GTO is much more comfortable and more fun when you want to go tail out


----------

